# Bringing my puppy home on Saturday😄🐶



## Carolyns (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and to owning a cockapoo. Finally gonna have the dog I've always dreamed of and all prepared to bring her home this weekend. Any tips on helping puppy settle in well would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome, exciting times, well the first rule is of course to take lots of photo's that you can share with us! remember pups pee straight after play sessions, after sleeping and pee and poo soon after eating (this helps with toilet training), just let her have a little explore at her own pace, if crate training introduce her to that with a tasty treat inside, remember pups need lots of sleep, she will probably be more lively the second day when she feels more secure, have kitchen towel for accidents and wine for you (or whatever your tipple is) and I'm sure all will go well.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum Carolyns. I only joined this forum about a month ago - and the people on here have been invaluable with their advice and reassurance.

Whoohoooo - I pick my puppy up on Saturday as well.

We have to compare pics.

Good luck - only 2 more sleeps.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh boy! More puppy pictures. Can't hardly wait.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lots of wine & lots of kitchen roll - enjoy!! X


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm quite new too with a 14 week old cockapoo called Stanley. Very friendly bunch on here


----------



## Carolyns (Jun 19, 2014)

Loving the name Stanley! Will definately get the photos of her on here soon as, she's 10 weeks old on Sunday and my daughters have agreed to name her Jasmine, (Jazz for recall) I feel like a small child on Christmas Eve!! Cannot wait to bring her home too


----------



## Carolyns (Jun 19, 2014)

That advice I like alot hehe, got wine in frdige at the ready and lots of kitchen roll on tap too Soooo excitied


----------



## Carolyns (Jun 19, 2014)

Sandyhya333-I will get pics up soon as too. Cockapoos are sooo photogenic and cute as


----------



## Carolyns (Jun 19, 2014)

Great advice, thanks DB1, I'm mostly looking forward (strange I know) to training her. It's all part of the bonding process while they're so young don't you think? I've not had a puppy since I was a kid and because of family and work commitments have only been able to have rabbits and guinea pigs as pets, my daughters had a horse but none come anywhere close to the companionship with a dog. Now my children are up a bit it's the first op we've had to get a family dog as there is always someone home now. after about a year of research into finding the right breed for our family, the cockerpoo stood out by miles as the perfect pooch for us. She will be the most loved and pampered pup in the North of England Thanks again for the really helpful tips


----------



## jiffy (Jun 24, 2014)

yay for more new puppies! i'm not alone! what are some of your experiences so far with training? I'm 3 weeks in and i'm not going to lie, it's been hard for me.. my boyfriend travels for work a lot so its mainly been me taking care of him, walking him, feeding, playing, etc.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Hi Amanda,
I'm a lone wolf as well with the puppy as I'm a single parent with a nearly 14 year old son. We've had Barney for a week now and it's not been too bad (touch wood). I booked to work from home this week so have been continuously around. Helps that Barney wants to stick as close as possible to me so when he starts sniffing the ground I take him out to the garden. That's on top of when he wakes up and half hour after eating. He's very good in not soiling his crate, and only going on the newspapered area in his pen. The few times I haven't managed to catch him he has peed on the newspaper. However, he has had two poo accidents. 

Nights are hard. He hates the crate and pen. I need to put him in the crate, lock the door then sit next to him stroking and singing to him till he falls asleep. He wakes up crying every 3 hours, I open the crate door so he can do his business on the newspapers in his pen. He cries when he is done, so I go in and clean up, put him back in the crate and do the striking and singing thing again. 

Noticed he sleeps best during the day when he is in his bed next to the sofa where I am working. Would prefer him to sleep downstairs and not upstairs with us, so am persisting with the crate. Hopefully I can last the distance. 

How are things going with you.


----------



## jiffy (Jun 24, 2014)

That sounds like great progress! I think if u keep at it everything will be fine..

As for me he sleeps in his crate at nights in our room and not a single peep from him since the first night. He's definitely good with sleeping at night with the occasional scratching at the crate door for a middle of the night pee... But it's gotten into a routine of morning pees at 6am which I don't mind too much because hell go back to sleep for an hour or two with us. During the days when at work he's in his crate for 4 hour intervals and I come home at lunch and stimulate him as much as possible with training and walking and playing. Then back in he goes for another 3-4 hours.. Only two accidents in the crate so far but definitely getting better and can hold it easily... He doesn't like when we leave of course but he settles down after 20 minutes or so I believe. I've told myself to stop monitoring him on the puppy can because it just makes me really anxious and I've learned that this isn't healthy for me at all..

We come home from work and stimulate his brain some more with training and playing and someone's a 3rd walk. He's been good... Not too hyper but doesn't seem depressed or anything.. I think it'll go uphill from here... I still have my anxious super paranoid moments when I leave him  but someone in this forum told me it's just because I'm a loving mother... People on here are so great and supportive! We should keep each other updated on progress!


----------



## Carolyns (Jun 19, 2014)

well first week over and Jasmines settled in brilliantly. First night she cried alot so also put her crate into the bedroom, then back into the kitchen next night. She was waking and crying early hours so I now leave crate door open in the kitchen with newspapers down so she can go for a pee as noticed she won't mess in her den. Not heard a peep out of since that night and even though we put her lovely soft bed in the kitchen for her to sleep in, she prefers her crate on the cool floor. She's absolutely bonkers in the morning when we go down to meet her and runs straight into the garden to play and do her business. An absolute star! Can't even remember how life was like before we had her, she's the best company in the world.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Carolyns said:


> well first week over and Jasmines settled in brilliantly. First night she cried alot so also put her crate into the bedroom, then back into the kitchen next night. She was waking and crying early hours so I now leave crate door open in the kitchen with newspapers down so she can go for a pee as noticed she won't mess in her den. Not heard a peep out of since that night and even though we put her lovely soft bed in the kitchen for her to sleep in, she prefers her crate on the cool floor. She's absolutely bonkers in the morning when we go down to meet her and runs straight into the garden to play and do her business. An absolute star! Can't even remember how life was like before we had her, she's the best company in the world.


Wow that sounds unbelievably perfect, what a clever little girl, lucky you.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely to hear that Jasmine has settled so well and that she has worked her way right into your heart already 
Now we just need lots and lots of pictures


----------



## Hils68 (Jun 29, 2014)

*New pup*

Hi. I'm also bringing my 8 week old cockapoo called rolo.home on Saturday. So can't wait. Looking forward to getting some advice x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My best advice is simple, lots of love, a good sense of humour and when it gets hard to love them you have to love them harder. Applies to all relationships and puppies too.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> My best advice is simple, lots of love, a good sense of humour and when it gets hard to love them you have to love them harder. Applies to all relationships and puppies too.


Keeping the sense of humour can be hard though at first. That's were the wine comes in.


----------

